# Adobe Premiere - Bild in Schrift



## BallardN (13. November 2007)

Hi Leute, ich such schon einige Zeit danach,

Ich will in meinem Film als Hintergrundbild ein Video von ner schönen Szenerie haben,
und darüber soll eine Schrift von Rechts nach Links fliegen, in der eine anderes Video läft.

Da ich nicht weiß ob meine erklärung nachvollziebar ist:
Bei Baywatch gibts dass auch: http://youtube.com/watch?v=IuYrRebvFHc
Zwar nicht so gut ( vermutlich weils ganz schön alt ist) aber so in etwa.
Ich will hald das bei mir nur die äußere Umrandung der Schrift in weiß ist und der rest durch das Video befüllt wird.

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## MMC2002 (14. November 2007)

Hallo,
ich denke mal, dass ich dich richtig verstanden habe. 

Ich würde das nicht gerade in Premiere machen. Viel besser geht das in Adobe After Effects.
Am besten, du erstellst deine Schrift in Photoshop und erstellst daraus eine Maske. Die PSD Datei mit besagter Maske und dein Video (was als Schrift fungieren soll) in After Effects holen.
Dann einfach die Maske auf das Video anwenden und noch eine Kontur vergeben.

Ich kann dir das leider nicht so ausführlich beschreiben, weil ich gerade kein After Effects zur Hand habe. Aber als Denkansatz war es doch hoffentlich eine Hilfe.

MfG
MMC2002


----------



## axn (15. November 2007)

Hi,

mit After Effects ist es bequemer, aber es geht auch recht gut mit Premiere.
Der benötigte Effekt ist der "Spurmaske-Key", unten im Beispiel mit einer SW-Bitmap-Maske als Key-Spur.

mfg

axn

PS: Jetz noch ganz fix für den Augenkrampf entschuldigen, den man bekommt wenn man auf das Beispielbild schaut. Das sind 2 Windowshintergrundbilder, die mir auf die Schnelle über den Weg liefen...


_


----------

